#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Velox não pode mais ser compartilhada?

## GiluanMoral

Eu coloquei esse tópico aqui porque possa vim a ser interessante pra gente. Eu vi um comentario aqui na minha cidade q que a OI anda bloqueando o sinal daquele povo que compartilha a velox por meio dos cabos que vão a várias casas inclusive Eu achei estranho que mim contaram que eles tão cortando os fios (isso não seria ilegal?). Bom galera talvez seja uma boa pra gente pois nem todos que compartilhavam velox vão ter condições de colocar só pra ele. Fazendo com que muitos resolvam correr atrás dos serviços de internet via rádio.
Fica ai a pergunta alguém da região de abrangencia da OI (ex-telemar) tá sabendo, já viu ou foi vitima dos amigos de Lula?

----------


## admskill

Nao to sabendo de nada nao !

----------


## Xororo

> Eu coloquei esse tópico aqui porque possa vim a ser interessante pra gente. Eu vi um comentario aqui na minha cidade q que a OI anda bloqueando o sinal daquele povo que compartilha a velox por meio dos cabos que vão a várias casas inclusive Eu achei estranho que mim contaram que eles tão cortando os fios (isso não seria ilegal?). Bom galera talvez seja uma boa pra gente pois nem todos que compartilhavam velox vão ter condições de colocar só pra ele. Fazendo com que muitos resolvam correr atrás dos serviços de internet via rádio.
> Fica ai a pergunta alguém da região de abrangencia da OI (ex-telemar) tá sabendo, já viu ou foi vitima dos amigos de Lula?


Bom, tá no contrato deles que distribuir o link contratado é ilegal, ou seja, você não pode contratar a Velox e abrir um provedor distribuindo (vendendo) esse link. Mas não sei se pode compartilhar o acesso com vizinho e tal.

Agora esse negócio de cortar fio acho que é prozinha do povo que vai passando de boca em boca. Se a Oi detectar alguma coisa ilegal eles processam ao invés de cortar os fios.

----------


## lipeiori

É verdade ou pelo menos uma parte é... aqui perto de casa tinha um cara cabeando e usando Velox pra distribuir.. os caras da Relacom (empresa terceirizada da Oi) foram la e arrancaram tudo, mas nao foi na cara de pau.. alguns vizinhos dizem ter visto os caras subindo no poste e tal.. ai depois os fios do cara sumiram e era UTP.

Por isso que só mando via radio e pra clientes cabeados onde nao tem como eles mexerem.

----------


## 1929

> É verdade ou pelo menos uma parte é... aqui perto de casa tinha um cara cabeando e usando Velox pra distribuir.. os caras da Relacom (empresa terceirizada da Oi) foram la e arrancaram tudo, mas nao foi na cara de pau.. alguns vizinhos dizem ter visto os caras subindo no poste e tal.. ai depois os fios do cara sumiram e era UTP.
> 
> Por isso que só mando via radio e pra clientes cabeados onde nao tem como eles mexerem.


Pelo tráfego na rede deles eles podem detectar as conexões sobrecarregadas e fazer uma visitinha.
Aí já viu né, seja cabo ou wireless eles podem pegar.
O dia que eles quizerem eles fazem uma limpa. Por enquanto eles vão deixando para o povo viciar na internet. Amanhã ou depois quando eles tiverem condições de abranger toda a área eles vão começar a apertar a rosca. Enquanto isso eles vão usando o serviço dos provedores e dos gatonets para viciar o povo na net. Será que depois de viciado, alguém vai quere ficar sem net? Corta o sinal do gatonet, e a visinhança entra em desespero e corre na telecom para fazer um contrato.

----------


## lenimax

É verdade na cidade vizinha a minha eles cortam mesmo arrancam tudo que é cabo azul que veem nos postes, o pessoal estao usando o cabo preto agora pelo menos nao identificam de longe.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Pelo tráfego na rede deles eles podem detectar as conexões sobrecarregadas e fazer uma visitinha.
> Aí já viu né, seja cabo ou wireless eles podem pegar.
> O dia que eles quizerem eles fazem uma limpa. Por enquanto eles vão deixando para o povo viciar na internet. Amanhã ou depois quando eles tiverem condições de abranger toda a área eles vão começar a apertar a rosca. Enquanto isso eles vão usando o serviço dos provedores e dos gatonets para viciar o povo na net. Será que depois de viciado, alguém vai quere ficar sem net? Corta o sinal do gatonet, e a visinhança entra em desespero e corre na telecom para fazer um contrato.


Tu tá quase certo sobre correr pra telecom. Tem as redes wireless muito mais barato (Se o cliente já compartilhava é pq ele não quer pagar tão caro). Eu to dizendo isso porque meu cunhado(Compartilhava e a OI bloqueo o sinal) tava querendo que Eu botasse um ponto lá. Se isso for verdade mesmo e eles bloquearem aqui Eu vou ganhar mais uns 20 clientes(conhecidos que usam velox compartilhada) clientes e vou colocar um sinal no bairro dele que é muito longe daqui (E que venha os clientes de lá)

----------


## 1929

> Tu tá quase certo sobre correr pra telecom. Tem as redes wireless muito mais barato (Se o cliente já compartilhava é pq ele não quer pagar tão caro). Eu to dizendo isso porque meu cunhado(Compartilhava e a OI bloqueo o sinal) tava querendo que Eu botasse um ponto lá. Se isso for verdade mesmo e eles bloquearem aqui Eu vou ganhar mais uns 20 clientes(conhecidos que usam velox compartilhada) clientes e vou colocar um sinal no bairro dele que é muito longe daqui (E que venha os clientes de lá)



Este é o lado bom.


Mas hoje me deu arrepios. A Oi/Brt está fazendo hoje na minha cidade um mutirão, oferendo banda larga por 49,90. Chagaram a colocar carro de som nas ruas. E olha que eles não tem escritório permanente na cidade. Periodicamente eles vem se estabelecem por um ou dois dias e fazem estragos.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Este é o lado bom.
> 
> 
> Mas hoje me deu arrepios. A Oi/Brt está fazendo hoje na minha cidade um mutirão, oferendo banda larga por 49,90. Chagaram a colocar carro de som nas ruas. E olha que eles não tem escritório permanente na cidade. Periodicamente eles vem se estabelecem por um ou dois dias e fazem estragos.


kkkk...Caracaa.
Só que nem precisa se arrepiar um cliente mim ligou falando que eles tão oferecendo isso aqui dai resolvi conhecer a concorrencia :P. Meus irmãos os cara tão enrolando os troxa 49,90 + 2,90 do provedor OI só que detalhe: Isso só até maio apartir dai 69,90 + 23,90. Um cliente meu mim ligo falando disso mais Eu já consegui converse ele a ficar comigo. Só mim preocupa o pessoal que tá assinando sem informação. Da pena mais os cabeça pequena se iludem com qualquer propaganda (Em Maio Eu Volto Aqui Pra Falar o Que Aconteceu Com Esse Povo)

----------


## 1929

> kkkk...Caracaa.
> Só que nem precisa se arrepiar um cliente mim ligou falando que eles tão oferecendo isso aqui dai resolvi conhecer a concorrencia :P. Meus irmãos os cara tão enrolando os troxa 49,90 + 2,90 do provedor OI só que detalhe: Isso só até maio apartir dai 69,90 + 23,90. Um cliente meu mim ligo falando disso mais Eu já consegui converse ele a ficar comigo. Só mim preocupa o pessoal que tá assinando sem informação. Da pena mais os cabeça pequena se iludem com qualquer propaganda (Em Maio Eu Volto Aqui Pra Falar o Que Aconteceu Com Esse Povo)


É isso que eu digo. O poder de marketing deles é muito grande. Só a marca deles já é um peso na mente do consumidor e quando tu vê o povo tá lá, todo enrolado.

----------


## Gustavinho

exatamente....o poder de marketing deles é muito forte...

mais me digam uma coisa, voces utilizam contrato de quanto tempo com os clientes??

Pois uma boa maneira seria nao fazer contrato com seu cliente...assim ele se sentira mais seguro.

----------


## GiluanMoral

Eu não uso contrato com ninguém. Pow quando o cara faz contrato parece que o serviço dele não é de boa qualidade e ele vai tentar prender o cliente de alguma forma. Concordam ?

O poder de marketing deles é grande. Só que Eu também gasto com divulgação (nada comparado com o gasto deles nem comparando as marcas sem chances pra mim). Mais nós pretendemos tirar algum proveito do que eles tão fazendo. Vamo se movimentar galera pega pelo menos alguns clientes ex-velox compartilhada. Eu to explicando pro maximo de pessoas que Eu conheço e ainda to passando o telefone da OI pra eles ligarem e conferir o que Eu to dizendo.

----------


## Xororo

> exatamente....o poder de marketing deles é muito forte...
> 
> mais me digam uma coisa, voces utilizam contrato de quanto tempo com os clientes??
> 
> Pois uma boa maneira seria nao fazer contrato com seu cliente...assim ele se sentira mais seguro.


Aqui o contrato é de 1 ano e renova automaticamente. Mas no caso de cancelamento não tem multa, só um aviso prévio de 90 dias. Após o primeiro ano de contrato o aviso prévio é de 30 dias.

Acho importante contrato com o cliente. Aqui a gente tem também o contrato de comodato pra garantir a devolução dos equipamentos no caso de cancelamento. E o aviso prévio também é uma boa, no caso da Velox eles cobram caro pra cancelar contrato. Com o aviso prévio a gente deixa claro que não cobra multa por cancelamento e que a pessoa ainda pode acessar por 3 meses. E esses 3 meses já pagam o preço dos equipamentos.

Eu não acho que contrato significa segurar o cliente. É mais uma garantia de segurança tanto pra empresa quanto pro cliente.

----------


## lipeiori

To com meu "gato" ja vai fazer 2 anos e é na mesma rua do predio principal da Oi.

Aqui eles cobram R$ 69,90 por 300k e mais o provedor e o modem que tem que comprar separado. To cobrando 40tinha quem vai querer ir pra Oi ,to cagando pra isso e acho que eles tb.

----------


## Xororo

> To com meu "gato" ja vai fazer 2 anos e é na mesma rua do predio principal da Oi.
> 
> Aqui eles cobram R$ 69,90 por 300k e mais o provedor e o modem que tem que comprar separado. To cobrando 40tinha quem vai querer ir pra Oi ,to cagando pra isso e acho que eles tb.


Seu link é de onde?

----------


## lipeiori

> Seu link é de onde?


Embratel VBL.

----------


## Xororo

E paga qto nele?
Desculpa o questionário xD

----------


## 1929

> Embratel VBL.


por isso que a Oi não tá nem aí com tua vizinhança deles. Estamos só guardando os clientes para eles pegarem no futuro.
Fui lá hoje ver de perto a oferta da banda larga por 49,90. Tem o custo do modem, 179,90 que dividem em 3x. E não tem limite de tráfego e também é preço final, sem reajuste depois de alguns meses.
Tem até fila para comprar. P...Q...T..P...

----------


## lipeiori

> E paga qto nele?
> Desculpa o questionário xD


R$ 200 1Mb full, mas vem por par metálico.

Aqui ainda é o fim do mundo, não tem muito com o que se preocupar... na verdade to mais preocupado é com a prefeitura que disse que vai dar net de graça, ai é foda!

----------


## 1929

> R$ 200 1Mb full, mas vem por par metálico.
> 
> Aqui ainda é o fim do mundo, não tem muito com o que se preocupar... na verdade to mais preocupado é com a prefeitura que disse que vai dar net de graça, ai é foda!


Tchê, 1 mega full por este preço? É o mais baixo que já vi. Tem certeza que é full?
Este link é o mesmo link para compartilhar que outras operadoras vendem ou é link ADSL?
O que diz no contrato? Permite compartilhar?
Se é adsl não é full.

----------


## lipeiori

Olhem vcs mesmos: EMBRATEL - Pequenas Empresas - Sobre o Serviço

----------


## 1929

Fui lá ver o que era VBL
É um bom produto, mas a garantia de banda é de 10%.
Tem 8 IPs disponíveis, mas acho que na prática é menos pois alguns ficam para o gerenciamento.

É muito semelhante ao que tenho aqui, com a BrasilTelecom. Eles chamam de IP dedicado empresarial.
Pago 89,00 por um mega, mais fone+200 minutos, só que não tenho várias linhas de vóz disponívell como no teu. 
Outra vantagem no teu é down e up simétricos. No meu caso não.
E também não é permitido compartilhar fora da empresa. Só dentro.

O link de 1 mega full que tenho, é 1.400,00. Este é que permite compartilhamento externo.

----------


## lipeiori

Por isso que ainda to na "moita" hehehe.

Aqui tb tem o IP Connect da Oi, mas é um tiro no saco.... R$ 1500 por 512k!

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Aqui o contrato é de 1 ano e renova automaticamente. Mas no caso de cancelamento não tem multa, só um aviso prévio de 90 dias. Após o primeiro ano de contrato o aviso prévio é de 30 dias.
> 
> Acho importante contrato com o cliente. Aqui a gente tem também o contrato de comodato pra garantir a devolução dos equipamentos no caso de cancelamento. E o aviso prévio também é uma boa, no caso da Velox eles cobram caro pra cancelar contrato. Com o aviso prévio a gente deixa claro que não cobra multa por cancelamento e que a pessoa ainda pode acessar por 3 meses. E esses 3 meses já pagam o preço dos equipamentos.
> 
> Eu não acho que contrato significa segurar o cliente. É mais uma garantia de segurança tanto pra empresa quanto pro cliente.


Ei tu Xororo Tu vende os equipamentos depois pega de volta cara ? 3 meses paga ? Quanto é tua mensalidade vei.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> por isso que a Oi não tá nem aí com tua vizinhança deles. Estamos só guardando os clientes para eles pegarem no futuro.
> Fui lá hoje ver de perto a oferta da banda larga por 49,90. Tem o custo do modem, 179,90 que dividem em 3x. E não tem limite de tráfego e também é preço final, sem reajuste depois de alguns meses.
> Tem até fila para comprar. P...Q...T..P...


A OI ai tá boa dimais... Veja lá os planos que continuan valendo aqui na minha cidade e o modem é gratis (Pelo menos o provedor OI).
Confiram os planos velox na roça: http://oivelox.novaoi.com.br/portal/site/OiVelox/menuitem.ebeac1048536fb0248de9f76f26d02a0/?vgnextoid=c0456b009fcf2110VgnVCM10000090cb200aRCRD&STATE=12|PE|Pernambuco

----------


## lipeiori

> A OI ai tá boa dimais... Veja lá os planos que continuan valendo aqui na minha cidade e o modem é gratis (Pelo menos o provedor OI).
> Confiram os planos velox na roça: http://oivelox.novaoi.com.br/portal/site/OiVelox/menuitem.ebeac1048536fb0248de9f76f26d02a0/?vgnextoid=c0456b009fcf2110VgnVCM10000090cb200aRCRD&STATE=12|PE|Pernambuco


Ai pelo menos eles vendem velocidades altas, aqui é só essa miséria: Oi

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu não uso contrato com ninguém. Pow quando o cara faz contrato parece que o serviço dele não é de boa qualidade e ele vai tentar prender o cliente de alguma forma. Concordam ?
> 
> O poder de marketing deles é grande. Só que Eu também gasto com divulgação (nada comparado com o gasto deles nem comparando as marcas sem chances pra mim). Mais nós pretendemos tirar algum proveito do que eles tão fazendo. Vamo se movimentar galera pega pelo menos alguns clientes ex-velox compartilhada. Eu to explicando pro maximo de pessoas que Eu conheço e ainda to passando o telefone da OI pra eles ligarem e conferir o que Eu to dizendo.


 
Giluan eu acredito que seja o contrário.

Se você possui boas intenções e qualidade, independente do seu carater, pois nao o conheço o contrato serve para resguardar o cliente quanto a qualquer desvio com relação ao serviço prestado.

O contrato é parte obrigatória de uma empresa regulamentada junto a ANATEL, independente do porte da empresa.

O próprio contrato estabelece as regras de serviço, de reparo, de manutenção, da qualidade pretendida, etc. 

Se você não tem um contrato sugiro que faça um e apresente aos seus clientes. Inclusive você não precisa assinar nenhum deles mas apenas registrar junto a um cartório da sua localidade, já que serviço assim no atacado por uma empresa de telecom é feito via adesão.

Espero ter podido esclarecer.

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu coloquei esse tópico aqui porque possa vim a ser interessante pra gente. Eu vi um comentario aqui na minha cidade q que a OI anda bloqueando o sinal daquele povo que compartilha a velox por meio dos cabos que vão a várias casas inclusive Eu achei estranho que mim contaram que eles tão cortando os fios (isso não seria ilegal?). Bom galera talvez seja uma boa pra gente pois nem todos que compartilhavam velox vão ter condições de colocar só pra ele. Fazendo com que muitos resolvam correr atrás dos serviços de internet via rádio.
> Fica ai a pergunta alguém da região de abrangencia da OI (ex-telemar) tá sabendo, já viu ou foi vitima dos amigos de Lula?


Bom, façamos como o "Jack" em partes.

- Oi bloquear sinal: Bom o VELOX é um produto de varejo com transporte assimétrico dos dados, não possui nível de serviço nenhum e serve para atender a apenas 1 computador para a internet.

- Distribuir sinal do VELOX: Pequenos provedores e possívelmente não legalizados como SCM fazem isto em muitos lugares e isto não seria novidade. 

- Cortar o cabo: Bom a Oi, como operadora, naturalmente paga para a empresa de eletricidade (dona dos postes) para manter seus cabos presos aos postes. Se uma outra empresa chega a amarrar seu "cabo azul" no cabo da Oi ela está protegida, por lei, a cortar esse cabo.

Só não pode cortar o cabo de eletricidade, rs.

Abraços,

----------


## wagnerb

> Aqui o contrato é de 1 ano e renova automaticamente. Mas no caso de cancelamento não tem multa, só um aviso prévio de 90 dias. Após o primeiro ano de contrato o aviso prévio é de 30 dias.
> 
> Acho importante contrato com o cliente. Aqui a gente tem também o contrato de comodato pra garantir a devolução dos equipamentos no caso de cancelamento. E o aviso prévio também é uma boa, no caso da Velox eles cobram caro pra cancelar contrato. Com o aviso prévio a gente deixa claro que não cobra multa por cancelamento e que a pessoa ainda pode acessar por 3 meses. E esses 3 meses já pagam o preço dos equipamentos.
> 
> Eu não acho que contrato significa segurar o cliente. É mais uma garantia de segurança tanto pra empresa quanto pro cliente.


Gostei Xororo:

Boa essa sua prática. 

Além do contrato de serviço tem também o comodato. Bem profissional essa sua atitude, legal.

Abraços,

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Giluan eu acredito que seja o contrário.
> 
> Se você possui boas intenções e qualidade, independente do seu carater, pois nao o conheço o contrato serve para resguardar o cliente quanto a qualquer desvio com relação ao serviço prestado.
> 
> O contrato é parte obrigatória de uma empresa regulamentada junto a ANATEL, independente do porte da empresa.
> 
> O próprio contrato estabelece as regras de serviço, de reparo, de manutenção, da qualidade pretendida, etc. 
> 
> Se você não tem um contrato sugiro que faça um e apresente aos seus clientes. Inclusive você não precisa assinar nenhum deles mas apenas registrar junto a um cartório da sua localidade, já que serviço assim no atacado por uma empresa de telecom é feito via adesão.
> ...


Sugestão aceita.
Vou elaborar um contrato agora.
Valeu galera.

Ou WagnerB e se os cabos não estão atrapalhando os deles (Tipo passando longe) Só os donos do poste podem tirar não ? (Ah! sim esclarecendo. Eu não acho que eles estejam fazendo errado não em bloquear o sinal pra quem compartilha). Eu mesmo nunca usei internet compartilhada por achar que fica lenta.

----------


## Gustavinho

Cara entao....no meu caso estou fazendo da seguinte forma.

o contrato no meu caso não seria de fidelidade....mais o cliente assinaria um contrato onde especificamos o que somos responsaveis e o que o cliente é responsavel.

Ou seja...é um contrato que não obriga o cliente a se amarrar em mim, ele pode desistir a qualquer momento, fazendo o cancelamento com 30 dias de antecedencia, sem multa e sem nada.

A taxa de adesão é de 200 reais e o cliente pode pagar em até 3 vezes no boleto.

Bom começei agora o provedor...e o primeiro cliente que ligou ja achou muito pratico este metodo e até elogiou.....assim eu tendo um serviço de boa qualidade ele não tera o por que desistir...mais se ele achar que não tenho o serviço a sua altura ele fica totalmente tranquilo em cancelar...assim não gera dor de cabeça pra ele.

Se quiserem posso postar o modelo de contrato aqui...acho que vão gostar.

abraços

----------


## wagnerb

> Sugestão aceita.
> Vou elaborar um contrato agora.
> Valeu galera.
> 
> Ou WagnerB e se os cabos não estão atrapalhando os deles (Tipo passando longe) Só os donos do poste podem tirar não ? (Ah! sim esclarecendo. Eu não acho que eles estejam fazendo errado não em bloquear o sinal pra quem compartilha). Eu mesmo nunca usei internet compartilhada por achar que fica lenta.


Giluan,

Pode ser que quem corta o cabo seja o pessoal que coloca, hahahaha.

Normalmente quem deve retirar é a empresa que cede os postes e não a Oi porque ela não é dona dos postes. 

Que nada, eu compartilho o meu VELOX com meu Pai, minha Irma, mas moramos na mesma casa e cada um tem seu computador. 

Agora vender é que me soa estranho devido a qualidade do produto, mas cada um com seu cada um e vamos a luta.

Abraços,

----------


## lipeiori

O que os caras tão fazendo aqui é usar par metalico pra distruibuir net, os proprios cabistas da Oi que fazem o cabeamento!

E nem adianta usar UTP preto que o desse cara que eu falei era preto e eles arrancaram tudo.

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Cara entao....no meu caso estou fazendo da seguinte forma.
> 
> o contrato no meu caso não seria de fidelidade....mais o cliente assinaria um contrato onde especificamos o que somos responsaveis e o que o cliente é responsavel.
> 
> Ou seja...é um contrato que não obriga o cliente a se amarrar em mim, ele pode desistir a qualquer momento, fazendo o cancelamento com 30 dias de antecedencia, sem multa e sem nada.
> 
> A taxa de adesão é de 200 reais e o cliente pode pagar em até 3 vezes no boleto.
> 
> Bom começei agora o provedor...e o primeiro cliente que ligou ja achou muito pratico este metodo e até elogiou.....assim eu tendo um serviço de boa qualidade ele não tera o por que desistir...mais se ele achar que não tenho o serviço a sua altura ele fica totalmente tranquilo em cancelar...assim não gera dor de cabeça pra ele.
> ...


Posta ai cara vai ser de grande ajuda aqui pra gente.
Tenho certeza que todo mundo vai ficar grato por isso.

----------


## Gustavinho

Opaa ta ae galera...contratinho dahora e de 4 paginas.

*Lembrando que é bom mudar algumas informações conforme a necessidade de vocês.

flw galera.

----------


## Gustavinho

> O que os caras tão fazendo aqui é usar par metalico pra distruibuir net, os proprios cabistas da Oi que fazem o cabeamento!
> 
> E nem adianta usar UTP preto que o desse cara que eu falei era preto e eles arrancaram tudo.


 
Cara se tem um erro que muita gente comete é passar cabo UTP proximo a fios de rede elétrica.

os fios de rede elétrica causam interferencia nos dados transmitidos nesse cabo.

A solução para isso é o FTP, que vem com blindagem em fita.
 :Ciao:

----------


## fenixnet

> R$ 200 1Mb full, mas vem por par metálico.
> 
> Aqui ainda é o fim do mundo, não tem muito com o que se preocupar... na verdade to mais preocupado é com a prefeitura que disse que vai dar net de graça, ai é foda!






Não esquenta com a net gratuita não, aproveita e vende o equipamento para os futuros usuarios, e ainda preste srviços de manutenção a eles, pois depois de algum tempo a prefeitura acaba abandonando os clientes eles não tem suporte e ai vc pega os clientes pra voce, em uma cidade perto de mim aconteceu isso e um amigo se deu bem ..... fique frio vai acabar curtindo seu concorrente municipal hahaha :Lollypop:

----------


## fenixnet

> Gostei Xororo:
> 
> Boa essa sua prática. 
> 
> Além do contrato de serviço tem também o comodato. Bem profissional essa sua atitude, legal.
> 
> Abraços,






trabalhei em uma empresa que instalava em comodato tambem e reparei o seguinte:

Material em comodato se der pau a empresa tem de troca lo por um novo, ja se for do cliente ele tem de comprar outro.
o material fica em um cliente por um ano a um grande desgaste dele, ai se vc o tirar desse cliente e coloca lo em um cliente novo ele pode ja de começo a dar trabalho então nao seria uma boa pratica, e os cabos vc acaba predendo ao menos os conectores sendo os RGS da vida ja os de rede vc nao vai conseguir ra proveitar mesmo e acaba deixando lá.
entao eu quando abri a minha eu passei a vender os equipamentos aos clientes e todos aprovaram pois eles estao pagando por algo, entra na cabeça mais facil e outra nao acumulo equipamento usado no chão.
Pense nisso a frase embaixo do panfleto dizendo ....equipamento do 100% do cliente e instaçlação gratuita(pois o preço ja esta embutido no custo do kit) chama bastante atenção..... :Stupido2:

----------


## GiluanMoral

> trabalhei em uma empresa que instalava em comodato tambem e reparei o seguinte:
> .........
> entao eu quando abri a minha eu passei a vender os equipamentos aos clientes e todos aprovaram pois eles estao pagando por algo, entra na cabeça mais facil e outra nao acumulo equipamento usado no chão.
> Pense nisso a frase embaixo do panfleto dizendo ....equipamento do 100% do cliente e instaçlação gratuita(pois o preço ja esta embutido no custo do kit) chama bastante atenção.....


Boa Fenixnet, Eu faço assim também Eu coloco o preço do kit e INSTALAÇÃO GRATIS. Pow a 1° coisa que o pessoal pergunta é se a instalação é gratis. hehehe! E Eu ajeito de todas as formas pra o cliente comprar o equipamento. Eu do prazo de 1, 2 meses pra eles começarem a pagar Eu divido em até 3x mesmo com esse prazo pra começar a pagar. O importante é ter o cliente e prestar um bom serviço pra ele.

----------


## lipeiori

No começo eu comprei 20 kits clientes e fui instalando em comodato mas cobrando 80 da instalação, quando o cliente se muda ou desiste da rede eu vou lá e tiro tudo, mas antes faço uma manutenção pra colocar em outro cliente (dou uma verificada na antena, limpo, testo o cabo e limpo a placa com pincel, etc).

Agora eu apenas revendo kits a preço de custo, incluo apenas um valor simbolico da gasolina que gasto ate a loja. Ou então eu indico a loja e o cliente vai lá e compra diretamente se quiser. Dessa forma não cobro instalação mas tb é mais certo do cliente permanecer na rede tendo kit cliente próprio.

----------


## magrock

> Cara se tem um erro que muita gente comete é passar cabo UTP proximo a fios de rede elétrica.
> 
> os fios de rede elétrica causam interferencia nos dados transmitidos nesse cabo.
> 
> A solução para isso é o FTP, que vem com blindagem em fita.


Não seria STP (Shielded Twisted Pair) = Par Trançado Blindado

UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair) = Par Trançado Sem Blindagem

Que por sinal é bem melhor porem ma$ Caro.

FTP = File Transfer Protocol = Protocolo de Transferencia de Arquivos (Porta TCP:21)

eu acho que voce trocou as bolas sem querer, rsrsrsr
Mas ta ai. Um Abraço companheiro.  :Cheers:  :Shakehands:

----------


## Magnun

Não, o nosso colega estava certo. 

O FTP é uma variante dos cabos blindados. O significado da sigla é Foiled Twisted Pair. Ele também comumente chamado de ScTP. Pode-se dizer que ele é um meio termo entre o UTP e o STP.

Para mais detalhes de uma olhada nesse post que fiz aqui na Under: Camada Física

----------


## wagnerb

> trabalhei em uma empresa que instalava em comodato tambem e reparei o seguinte:
> 
> Material em comodato se der pau a empresa tem de troca lo por um novo, ja se for do cliente ele tem de comprar outro.
> o material fica em um cliente por um ano a um grande desgaste dele, ai se vc o tirar desse cliente e coloca lo em um cliente novo ele pode ja de começo a dar trabalho então nao seria uma boa pratica, e os cabos vc acaba predendo ao menos os conectores sendo os RGS da vida ja os de rede vc nao vai conseguir ra proveitar mesmo e acaba deixando lá.
> entao eu quando abri a minha eu passei a vender os equipamentos aos clientes e todos aprovaram pois eles estao pagando por algo, entra na cabeça mais facil e outra nao acumulo equipamento usado no chão.
> Pense nisso a frase embaixo do panfleto dizendo ....equipamento do 100% do cliente e instaçlação gratuita(pois o preço ja esta embutido no custo do kit) chama bastante atenção.....


 
Fenix, eu acredito que o comodato seja uma solução boa para qualquer empresa, desde que ela tenha um contrato de RMA ou manutenção extendido junto ao fornecedor.

Isso é uma pratica corrente em diversas operadoras além do leasing.

O que quero dizer com isto. 

Dependendo da forma como você elabora o seu plano de negócios a compra do equipamento pela empresa torna esse dispositivo um ativo dela. Assim ela incorre na depreciação do dispositivo em seu plano financeiro e contábil (normalmente 20% ao ano - 5 anos de depreciação).

Se você é uma empresa que tem como atividade "venda de equipamentos" pode-se pensar em fazer da forma como você citou. Embutir no kit de acesso o valor do equipamento, mas isso deve estar explicitado em sua nota fiscal/fatura e além disso tem que recolher o ICMS sobre a venda.

Então se uma empresa não considera isto e o fisco interpreta como uma venda ela pode vir a ser obrigada a recolher todo os impostos e melar o plano de negócios.

Eu penso que uma boa prática nesse sentido é cobrar item a item em uma nota fiscal e depois, de forma consensual, praticar descontos sobre os valores do kit e do aparelho em comodato. Assim não incorre nem na questão isonomica do propósito de uma empresa SCM.

Abraços,

----------


## Xororo

> trabalhei em uma empresa que instalava em comodato tambem e reparei o seguinte:
> 
> Material em comodato se der pau a empresa tem de troca lo por um novo, ja se for do cliente ele tem de comprar outro.
> o material fica em um cliente por um ano a um grande desgaste dele, ai se vc o tirar desse cliente e coloca lo em um cliente novo ele pode ja de começo a dar trabalho então nao seria uma boa pratica, e os cabos vc acaba predendo ao menos os conectores sendo os RGS da vida ja os de rede vc nao vai conseguir ra proveitar mesmo e acaba deixando lá.
> entao eu quando abri a minha eu passei a vender os equipamentos aos clientes e todos aprovaram pois eles estao pagando por algo, entra na cabeça mais facil e outra nao acumulo equipamento usado no chão.
> Pense nisso a frase embaixo do panfleto dizendo ....equipamento do 100% do cliente e instaçlação gratuita(pois o preço ja esta embutido no custo do kit) chama bastante atenção.....



Não acho uma boa dar o equipamento ao cliente. Primeiro porque teoricamente você tem o direito de cobrar qualquer manutenção do mesmo, já que não é de responsabilidade da empresa. Segundo que se o equipamento estiver em bom estado na devolução ele ainda pode ser reaproveitado. Avisar antes ao cliente que a manutenção é gratuita e de responsabilidade do provedor dá uma segurança a mais ao cliente. Clientes não querem arriscar ter um equipamento e ter que pagar 50 reais caso a placa dele queime, ou 100 caso caia um raio na antena e foda tudo.

----------


## wagnerb

> Não acho uma boa dar o equipamento ao cliente. Primeiro porque teoricamente você tem o direito de cobrar qualquer manutenção do mesmo, já que não é de responsabilidade da empresa. Segundo que se o equipamento estiver em bom estado na devolução ele ainda pode ser reaproveitado. Avisar antes ao cliente que a manutenção é gratuita e de responsabilidade do provedor dá uma segurança a mais ao cliente. Clientes não querem arriscar ter um equipamento e ter que pagar 50 reais caso a placa dele queime, ou 100 caso caia um raio na antena e foda tudo.


Concordo, bem colocado.

Abraços,

----------


## fenixnet

estive repassando esse topico e percei que mudamos um pouco o foco do topico e como hoje estive com um tecnico da NET que seria quase a mesma coisa que o velox perguntei a ele sobre o compartilhamento dela e obtive a seguinte resposta "compartilhar voce pode, sendo a rede wireless ou cabeada não faz diferença e não a nada que se oponha a isso, mas voce não pode vender esse serviço ou seja voce pode compartilhar mas nao com terceiros"
e relendo ao topico vi que o problema foi de uma galera que andou pendurando fio em poste e isso e proibido por lei federal, os postes sao de responsabilidade da empresa de energia e a de telefone e de tv e net pagam para usa los, por tanto se alguem quer comoratilhar net, vivax, velox speddy fica ai a frase "compartilhar pode oque nao pode e vender(ou seja cobrar) pelo serviço" pendurar fios em postes de jeito algum. :Viking:  :Viking:

----------


## GiluanMoral

> estive repassando esse topico e percei que mudamos um pouco o foco do topico e como hoje estive com um tecnico da NET que seria quase a mesma coisa que o velox perguntei a ele sobre o compartilhamento dela e obtive a seguinte resposta "compartilhar voce pode, sendo a rede wireless ou cabeada não faz diferença e não a nada que se oponha a isso, mas voce não pode vender esse serviço ou seja voce pode compartilhar mas nao com terceiros"
> e relendo ao topico vi que o problema foi de uma galera que andou pendurando fio em poste e isso e proibido por lei federal, os postes sao de responsabilidade da empresa de energia e a de telefone e de tv e net pagam para usa los, por tanto se alguem quer comoratilhar net, vivax, velox speddy fica ai a frase "compartilhar pode oque nao pode e vender(ou seja cobrar) pelo serviço" pendurar fios em postes de jeito algum.


Bom Fenixnet você falou sobre a NET acho que as coisa não são iguais em todas a Operadoras. (Não sei qual operadora oferece NET). É o seguinte o pessoal liguei pra velox e perguntei a moça mim respondeu que a Velox não pode ser compartilhada (cobrando ou não).

----------


## fenixnet

> Bom Fenixnet você falou sobre a NET acho que as coisa não são iguais em todas a Operadoras. (Não sei qual operadora oferece NET). É o seguinte o pessoal liguei pra velox e perguntei a moça mim respondeu que a Velox não pode ser compartilhada (cobrando ou não).



Sei não, e se voce tiver uma familia grande tipo 3 filhos, cada um com um pc mas o pc da sala e o not seu e outro de sua esposa(familia lan house hhhha) como faria ? pergunte isso a ela .......

----------


## GiluanMoral

> Sei não, e se voce tiver uma familia grande tipo 3 filhos, cada um com um pc mas o pc da sala e o not seu e outro de sua esposa(familia lan house hhhha) como faria ? pergunte isso a ela .......


Kkkkkkkkkkkkk...Familia Lan House essa foi boua.
Vou perguntar posto já o resultado.

----------


## Bruno

na vdd nunca foi permitido conforme a lei Nº 9.472, DE 16 DE JULHO DE 1997

----------


## GiluanMoral

Vamos lá as informações:
Informações dadas por um atendente OI velox

A velox não tem nenhuma restrição quanto ao compartilhamento.
Só que eles não fazem esse trabalho, sendo assim de responsabilidade do cliente. Você pode chamar um técnico de sua confiança pra faze o trabalho ou faz você mesmo não tem problema algum quanto a isso.
Acho que o problema era dos cabos que estavam pendurados nos postes de forma irregular. Só que a OI não poderia cortar os fios nos postes (O poste não é delas e cortar o fio dos outro é mei sem noção)

----------


## Bruno

ha uma grande diferença vc compartilhar para os micros da sua casa (sem fins lucrativo) 
com compartilhar com vizinho ( com fins lucrativos)

----------


## GiluanMoral

> ha uma grande diferença vc compartilhar para os micros da sua casa (sem fins lucrativo) 
> com compartilhar com vizinho ( com fins lucrativos)


Num é só os PCs de sua ksa não.
O que não pode é cobrar por isso, mais você pode botar no vizinho com tanto que ele não
entregue você. (Se ele fizer isso ele vai ter que pagar sozinho uma fortuna)

----------


## wagnerb

> Vamos lá as informações:
> Informações dadas por um atendente OI velox
> 
> A velox não tem nenhuma restrição quanto ao compartilhamento.
> Só que eles não fazem esse trabalho, sendo assim de responsabilidade do cliente. Você pode chamar um técnico de sua confiança pra faze o trabalho ou faz você mesmo não tem problema algum quanto a isso.
> Acho que o problema era dos cabos que estavam pendurados nos postes de forma irregular. Só que a OI não poderia cortar os fios nos postes (O poste não é delas e cortar o fio dos outro é mei sem noção)


 
Gente:

Cláusula do contrato VELOX.

"O *SERVIÇO OI VELOX* é prestado exclusivamente ao *ASSINANTE*, sendo vedado ao mesmo comercializar, ceder, alugar, sublocar, compartilhar, disponibilizar ou transferir a terceiros, seja a que título for, quaisquer serviços ou produtos relacionados ao *SERVIÇO OI VELOX*."

Ou seja, vender NÃO pode, compartilhar NÃO pode. Agora cá entre nós, se você disponibilizar um roteador wireless dentro da sua cara e pendurar alguns micrinhos como a família "Lan House" (hehehe) PODE.

O entendimento do parágrafo é que não se pode compartilhar com terceiros porque é prestado de forma EXCLUSIVA ao ASSINANTE. 

Dentro dos limites inferentes ao ASSINANTE, ou seja, sua própria residência é passível do entendimento de que PODE compartilhar.

A não ser que tudo dentro da casa dele não seja dele, hahahaha.

Abraços,

----------


## Xororo

> Gente:
> 
> Cláusula do contrato VELOX.
> 
> "O *SERVIÇO OI VELOX* é prestado exclusivamente ao *ASSINANTE*, sendo vedado ao mesmo comercializar, ceder, alugar, sublocar, compartilhar, disponibilizar ou transferir a terceiros, seja a que título for, quaisquer serviços ou produtos relacionados ao *SERVIÇO OI VELOX*."
> 
> Ou seja, vender NÃO pode, compartilhar NÃO pode. Agora cá entre nós, se você disponibilizar um roteador wireless dentro da sua cara e pendurar alguns micrinhos como a família "Lan House" (hehehe) PODE.
> 
> O entendimento do parágrafo é que não se pode compartilhar com terceiros porque é prestado de forma EXCLUSIVA ao ASSINANTE. 
> ...


Pois é, se não Lan Houses não poderiam contratar Velox, já que não ia poder compartilhar com todos os micros.

Abriu uma Lan House a pouco tempo aqui, num predinho de 2 andares onde eu faço aula de guitarra. A Lan House fica na sala do lado da sala do meu professor de guitarra e lá é Velox. Eles puxaram um cabo pelo lado de fora do prédio (pela janela mesmo) e a Lan e meu professor de guitarra compartilham o acesso. Não me pergunte quem fez a gambiarra, acho que foi o próprio cara da Lan. Só que a Oi não tem como fiscalizar nesse caso, tem? Se eles detectarem que o uso da banda esta elevado eles vão olhar no cadastro do cliente e ver que é uma Lan House, e tal acontecimento é normal onde várias máquinas acessam ao mesmo tempo, então não tem como saber que outras pessoas além do assinante usam nesse caso, ou tem?

----------


## lipeiori

Eu acho que no Velox não tem como saber o quanto de GB foi baixado por mês como é feito no acesso via cable modem na qual os caras pegam o MAC do modem e associam ao cliente.

----------


## Xororo

> Eu acho que no Velox não tem como saber o quanto de GB foi baixado por mês como é feito no acesso via cable modem na qual os caras pegam o MAC do modem e associam ao cliente.


Se for assim qualquer um pode compartilhar e vender então já que não tem como saber.
Eles devem ter o meio de monitoramento deles para detectar o uso de banda do cliente.

----------


## 1929

> Eu acho que no Velox não tem como saber o quanto de GB foi baixado por mês como é feito no acesso via cable modem na qual os caras pegam o MAC do modem e associam ao cliente.



Tem sim, eles podem monitorar toda a atividade do assinante.
Só que por enquanto eles não estão nem aí. Mas o dia que eles tiverem a malha de distribuição bem instalada, aí eles vão atrás disso. Por enquanto vão fazendo vista grossa.

----------


## lipeiori

> Se for assim qualquer um pode compartilhar e vender então já que não tem como saber.
> Eles devem ter o meio de monitoramento deles para detectar o uso de banda do cliente.


Eu acho que não tem como por esses motivos:

- Eles não pegam MAC do modem nem de outro dispositivo.
- IP dinamico
- Senha PPPoE pode ser qualquer numero empresarial e pode ser usado por varias pessoas ao mesmo tempo

Se realmente tiver um jeito de saber e eu estiver errado deve ser pelo numero do telefone (da linha)...

----------


## 1929

> Eu acho que não tem como por esses motivos:
> 
> - Eles não pegam MAC do modem nem de outro dispositivo.
> - IP dinamico
> - Senha PPPoE pode ser qualquer numero empresarial e pode ser usado por varias pessoas ao mesmo tempo
> 
> Se realmente tiver um jeito de saber e eu estiver errado deve ser pelo numero do telefone (da linha)...


Isso mesmo, pelo fone

e como tu acha que é feito o monitoramento em casos de pedofilia?
E quem sabe outros tipos de monitoramento que nós nem sonhamos ainda.

----------


## lipeiori

Então assim sim  :Smile:

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu acho que no Velox não tem como saber o quanto de GB foi baixado por mês como é feito no acesso via cable modem na qual os caras pegam o MAC do modem e associam ao cliente.


Primeiro, o serviço é ADSL e portanto a única característica do serviço é ter a sua banda assimétrica, SEM franquia de uso. 

Segundo, o serviço VEDA que o assinante disponibilize servidores com tráfego PARA a internet.

Concluindo. Hoje o serviço não monitora o tráfego de dados que passa pelo circuito do assinante, mas ele concorre muito com os outros diversos clientes pendurados em um determinado DSLAM por isso é bloqueado o tráfego para a internet (em teoria). 

Sendo assim ele pode compartilhar, uma vez que não existe o monitoramento do tráfego. Agora se descoberto pode ser penalizado conforme lei vigente.

Li uma citação falando em como pode-se pegar um determinado criminoso em uma rede dessas, muito simples. Rastreando o IP que o tal criminoso utilizou ao acessar ou cometer o ilícito.

Cada DSLAM tem um range de endereços públicos que são fornecidos dinamicamente para o modem ADSL e é claro isto tudo fica armazenado. Se alguem pensa em cometer o ato pode ter certeza que os federais (competentíssimos) vão encontra-lo.

Espero ter esclarecido as dúvidas.

Abraços,

----------


## fenixnet

> Primeiro, o serviço é ADSL e portanto a única característica do serviço é ter a sua banda assimétrica, SEM franquia de uso. 
> 
> Segundo, o serviço VEDA que o assinante disponibilize servidores com tráfego PARA a internet.
> 
> Concluindo. Hoje o serviço não monitora o tráfego de dados que passa pelo circuito do assinante, mas ele concorre muito com os outros diversos clientes pendurados em um determinado DSLAM por isso é bloqueado o tráfego para a internet (em teoria). 
> 
> Sendo assim ele pode compartilhar, uma vez que não existe o monitoramento do tráfego. Agora se descoberto pode ser penalizado conforme lei vigente.
> 
> Li uma citação falando em como pode-se pegar um determinado criminoso em uma rede dessas, muito simples. Rastreando o IP que o tal criminoso utilizou ao acessar ou cometer o ilícito.
> ...




Eu acredito que toda o trafego seja monitorado a distancia, tipo nao ha um cidadão la olhando para um painel vendo oque centenas de usuarios estao navegando, mas de certa forma eles tem sim um controle, pois como ja fora citado acima ha um controle contra pedofilia, pcc entre outros e sao pegos, inclusive se vc compartilha seu velox, net, speddy, vivax etc e algum cliente seu ficar vendo menininhas peladas o ip que vai aoarecer la para alguem que o esta rastreando e o seu e ai o primeiro a ter o equipamento preso e o contratante do link.....e isso e serio acontece ....

----------


## wagnerb

> Eu acredito que toda o trafego seja monitorado a distancia, tipo nao ha um cidadão la olhando para um painel vendo oque centenas de usuarios estao navegando, mas de certa forma eles tem sim um controle, pois como ja fora citado acima ha um controle contra pedofilia, pcc entre outros e sao pegos, inclusive se vc compartilha seu velox, net, speddy, vivax etc e algum cliente seu ficar vendo menininhas peladas o ip que vai aoarecer la para alguem que o esta rastreando e o seu e ai o primeiro a ter o equipamento preso e o contratante do link.....e isso e serio acontece ....


Fenix,

Não é bem assim não. Nesse tipo de crime citado por você é comum o criminoso ser denunciado a polícia que investiga (e bem) até encontrar o caboclo.

Outra forma simples de se fazer isso é "fisgando" o otário. Quer ver só. Se eu pesquisando na net encontro um site de pedofilia e fico monitorando o tráfego eu encontro diversos endereços IP. Na pagina do registro.br encontro a empresa que possui o dominio sobre o endereço e a quem cedeu aquele ip em dado momento.

Peguei o cara. Mas não é tão simples assim e exige dedicação e paciencia dos investigadores. Agora dizer que as operadoras ficam monitorando o tráfego é complicado porque o tráfego é extremamente elevado.

Por isso existe disque-denuncia na maioria das capitais ou em todas não sei bem.

Todo cidadao deve denunciar esse e outros tipos de crime a polícia.

Agora se você compartilhar e algum "abusado" cometer esse crime na investigação é VOCÊ quem vai preso. Até explicar que fucinho de porco não é tomada, já viu né.


Abraços,

----------


## fenixnet

> Fenix,
> 
> Não é bem assim não. Nesse tipo de crime citado por você é comum o criminoso ser denunciado a polícia que investiga (e bem) até encontrar o caboclo.
> 
> Outra forma simples de se fazer isso é "fisgando" o otário. Quer ver só. Se eu pesquisando na net encontro um site de pedofilia e fico monitorando o tráfego eu encontro diversos endereços IP. Na pagina do registro.br encontro a empresa que possui o dominio sobre o endereço e a quem cedeu aquele ip em dado momento.
> 
> Peguei o cara. Mas não é tão simples assim e exige dedicação e paciencia dos investigadores. Agora dizer que as operadoras ficam monitorando o tráfego é complicado porque o tráfego é extremamente elevado.
> 
> Por isso existe disque-denuncia na maioria das capitais ou em todas não sei bem.
> ...




vivendo e aprendendo, obrigado mas no final eu estava certo quem se ferra e o contratante do link........em um servidor com plataforma windows que usei no começo via se os logs e sabia se exatamente onde o cliente estava navegando, não sabia se oque ele estava fazendo mas se via a pagina que ele abrira, por isso achei que de um jeito ou de outro se monitorava o cidadão.......mais uma vez obrigado :Help:

----------

